# Obsessive Compulsive Vaping - Episode 1 - Pod Revolution and J&J's Emporium



## Philip Dunkley

Super Super Excited!!! Episode 1 is now live.
In this episode we take a look at the POD/AIO Revolution that is happening in vaping, some recommendations and my favourite POD device (The Smok Fetch). We also taste EnerJJy and Guilty Pleasures from Jones Juices Co and take a awesome look at J&J's Emporium in this weeks Vendor Spotlight.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Why is the video blurry? Anyone else having this problem?
@Philip Dunkley


----------



## Timwis

Hooked said:


> Why is the video blurry? Anyone else having this problem?
> @Philip Dunkley


It's Crystal Clear!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

its running fine at my end.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

Hooked said:


> Why is the video blurry? Anyone else having this problem?
> @Philip Dunkley



YouTube reduces the definition of the video automatically if your connection is lagging. It will usually only be a temporary problem.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Got some awesome feedback from people on this, thank you so much!!! Quick question to everyone. Does it matter to you if I shoot at 60FPS or 24FPS. The reason I'm asking, is that I'm currently shooting at 60FPS, and it's a nightmare to work with, and I lose out on plenty of features while editing and recording. Does anyone strongly oppose me recording in 24FPS ???


----------



## Hooked

RichJB said:


> YouTube reduces the definition of the video automatically if your connection is lagging. It will usually only be a temporary problem.



Thanks - watching it today and it's fine.


----------



## Daniel

Philip Dunkley said:


> Got some awesome feedback from people on this, thank you so much!!! Quick question to everyone. Does it matter to you if I shoot at 60FPS or 24FPS. The reason I'm asking, is that I'm currently shooting at 60FPS, and it's a nightmare to work with, and I lose out on plenty of features while editing and recording. Does anyone strongly oppose me recording in 24FPS ???


lekker welcome back boet... 

honestly if you not going to do a lot of closeups and it's just you talking I'd go 720p 24fps that's fine.

the audio was ahead of the video a bit when I watched it but could've been my connection. 

some great content informative I would recommend maybe putting timestamps at the various bits maybe. 

lekker my bru!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

